# Photo Contest Winners



## alshangiti (2 مارس 2011)

*




*

SME would like to thank each member who submitted thier images in this year's contest. We had some great entries and look forward to seeing the April issue of Mining Engineering Magazine with our winner's image on the cover. Be sure to keep your camera handy as the 2011 Photo Contest will begin taking submissions on March 8th!

Please click on the image to see a larger version.







*Joseph Royer
Boart Longyear drilling a commercial water well in Lamoille, Nevada in sub zero temps. *






*Derek Steadman
Air Trac top hammer drill track.*






*Cory Mills
The image shows a loader dumping into a haul truck at a surface coal operation in West Virginia. The photograph was taken in the fall of 2009 during a mine tour of the operation for Virginia Tech's chapter of Women in Mining.*


*Honorable Mentions: *


 






*Photographer:
Yahiya Al-Shangiti
*Underground Drill Rig in Mahd Ad Dahab Mine, Saudi Arabia. Production started in 1988; produced 2.2M oz up to date.​

 




*Photographer:
Eric Bella
*Digging for coal in the mine hill fault, Lone Eagle Coal Co. Buck Run Penna*.*​

 




*Photographer:
Garland Davis
*Manufacturing of a SAG Mill Gear, Dec 2008.​ 



 






*Photographer:
Yordy Alejandro Bustos Contreras
*Amphibious excavator. Photo taken in Miners S.A' Alluvial Operation.​

 








*Photographer:
Andy Gaudielle
*The Orphan Girl Mine headframe near Butte, Montana in April, 2009.​

 







*Photographer:
Iain Ross
*Drill Rig supporting Fan Chamber No5, Grasberg Block Cave Mine, Indonesia. Taken August 2010.​

 







*Photographer:
Randy Stroop
*Sunken Dredge in the Keweenaw Copper Country (Torch Lake).​

 







*Photographer:
Philip Kassouf
*Horizontal "S" curve of steel liner segments for Pearl River CSO Tunnel in Lafayette Indiana.​

 







*Photographer:
Lisa Davenport - Photographer
Submitted by Joe Driscoll
*“Den of Vipers”. Newmont’s Phoenix Gold Mine in Battle Mountain Nevada.​

 







*Photographer:
Joseph Royer
*An Atlas Copco Boltec MC from the Elko Store heads for the portal of a Northern Nevada project.​

 







*Photographer:
Yahiya Al-Shangiti
*​


----------

